# Scaffolding bar piercing



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys, im off to go get one done on the weekend and was just wondering which side to get it on??

Everyone knows about the whole "get ur ear pierced on your right ear means your gay" iv got nothing against gays like, im just not one...

anyone else had one done and if so, play it safe with the left?


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Get crazy, have it done on the right ear.


----------



## bally (Feb 15, 2009)

go for it and get both done.....


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

only gays get their ears pierced, get a prince albert


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

get a scaff bar in one and a curtain ring in the other .


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Go for the left to avoid getting your @rse slapped by randy drunken men on saturday nights.

And if your going to do something you may as well do it proper.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

dont waste your money on ear piercings, buy some tren instead:2guns:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

If you're feeling a little brave how about the "Shotglass piercing"



Or the "Mobes" piercing



You'll never lose your phone again or complain that you missed a call because you couldn't hear your phone. :thumbup1:


----------



## GH1987 (Feb 3, 2010)

Rekon ill just get the left done, thanks for the input anyway haha


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

I got my left done (with a needle)

Hurt like a bitch and couldn't sleep on that side of my head for about 6 months till it healed.

If you have long hair will you be able to see it?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> I got my left done (with a needle)
> 
> Hurt like a bitch and couldn't sleep on that side of my head for about 6 months till it healed.
> 
> If you have long hair will you be able to see it?


This definitely sounds like something I'll be avoiding...


----------

